# nav lights



## fishsalot (May 11, 2009)

how you guys useing them


----------



## ben2go (May 11, 2009)

Can you be more specific?I don't have them on my 10' jon but my other boat has navigation and anchor lights.They are required for night operations.


----------



## grizzly (May 11, 2009)

fishsalot said:


> how you guys useing them


not sure what you mean, either. need a red and green visible from front and sides, and a white one in back visible 360, 18" higher than the front light, i think. but that's kansas and different size boats have different requirements. my setup has the recessed sockets and i keep my light poles stored under the deck, and all are wired to my switch panel


----------



## Andy (May 11, 2009)

I have the clamp on flashlight type you can get at Wal-Mart.


----------



## CarlF (May 11, 2009)

I used a large battery box & a small deep cycle marine battery to wire in lights on my jon boat. 
Here are some diagrams & pics:


----------



## sirslurpee (May 12, 2009)

DPDT switch wired for UP ANCH, DOWN NAV

...just in case you need it


----------



## fishsalot (May 13, 2009)

CarlF 


that was whats i was looking for thanks for the pics ill do mine the same way


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 29, 2009)

sirslurpee said:


> DPDT switch wired for UP ANCH, DOWN NAV
> 
> ...just in case you need it




Found this on a search and had a question. Are you attaching the green wire from the top left post to the inlet + on the left?? I see a hump where it crosses the red, but is that a connection?? Or does it just go from the top left to the outlet wire to the anchor light?? Thanks.


----------



## Zum (Jun 29, 2009)

No connection at the red.
It's just a jumper so when the switch is in that position only your anchor light will be on.


----------

